
CMU Creates Language2Pose Model That Generates Animations from Text - Yuqing7
https://medium.com/syncedreview/cmu-creates-language2pose-model-that-generates-animations-from-text-5a08b5f71e97
======
milesokeefe
Looks like this is where the code will be posted soon:
[https://github.com/chahuja/language2pose](https://github.com/chahuja/language2pose)

